# Ladies and Gentlemen, start your engines...



## RedBat (Aug 17, 2012)

Now that i am starting to get familiar with the fandom and am making wonderful friends outta all you guys (awwwww) I am once again finding my inspiration to write. One of my very favorites is a specially seasoned blend of sci fi/ spaghetti western, with a dash of comedy, and just a pich of noire.  or at least that is the story I'm writing now. 

But I am growing to love doing typical everyday stuff, modern or high-school/ college. A little less interested in fantasy, but totally doable.

Also I have REALLY taken an interest in doing a collaboration project. I love how working with one, two or even three others radically changes the developmental process in writing. Especially in longer stories because then there are so many minds working the world, environments, supporting characters, and of course PLOT.

anyway, tonight I will be signing up on regular old FA and hopefully getting chapter one up in the next day or so...


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 17, 2012)

Comic sci-fi spaghetti westerns are generally fun, though I'd be quite wary of the noir.  Me, I write science fiction and fantasy erotic romance.  Plot-wise it's somewhere in the range between comedy of manners and adventure, so it's humorous with a bit of drama and a little bit of romantic angst/melodrama.  Erotica-wise it's mainly incest, pregnancy, and either m/m/f, m/mherm, or mherm/mherm.  I like collaborations, but you can probably see that what I do tends not to be compatible with what any average possible collaborator is doing.  But, good luck!


----------



## RedBat (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey thanks, I'll breeze by soon, I'd love to read some of your stuff


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 19, 2012)

RedBat said:


> Now that i am starting to get familiar with the fandom and am making wonderful friends outta all you guys (awwwww) I am once again finding my inspiration to write. One of my very favorites is a specially seasoned blend of sci fi/ spaghetti western, with a dash of comedy, and just a pich of noire.  or at least that is the story I'm writing now.
> 
> But I am growing to love doing typical everyday stuff, modern or high-school/ college. A little less interested in fantasy, but totally doable.
> 
> ...



Yeah- sometimes it's the everyday stuff that turns out the most popular and/or best. However, I must say: good luck with your righting!

I'm into stuff like basic fantasy, action and adventure, with only a small amount of romance mixed in, whether it's furry or non-furry writing. Collabs are cool, though, but knowing my failtastic computer, it'll not upload for me...


----------



## RedBat (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey I appreciate it, and yeah collabs are a complicated subject for me. It's a good way for me to interact with people, and I love seeing what folks have characters do on the psychological level...sometimes I like reading deep things


----------



## RedBat (Aug 28, 2012)

Alright, Chapter One is up...http://www.furaffinity.net/full/8743129/

Chapter Two will follow shortly, I promise


----------

